
Show HN: Curated Real-News on Topics You Follow - lettergram
https://lettergram.net/
======
kaltsturm
I like the idea - let me challenge it: 1) How does it compare to Google News
Alert? 2) Can I modify sources, e.g. add/removing? 3) Can I modify frequency
of email sending?

~~~
lettergram
1) Google News Alerts: limited to Google, will send fake news, I have some
other really strange examples. No sentiment attached and sends notifications
based on non-obvious rules. Lettergram.net can be configured to send on
sentiment changes, trend changes, or on a schedule.

2) Can't modify the sources, the system actually has no concept of a "source".
However, you can modify the topics you follow.

3) Yes, you can modify it to be real-time, based on sentiment or volume of
discussion changes. OR you can set it to be time interval based.

